# Ferret People. Some advice please



## TheresaW (10 July 2013)

Yesterday we said goodbye to one of our ferrets, he'd been unwell for a little while, and now I am worried about his brother being lonely. We've had them since they were babies and they are now 6 years old. Both were neutered.

Should we look into getting a companion for Mark now Spencer has gone? Am worried about fighting, and if I am truly honest, the ferrets weren't my choice of pet, and am not sure I want to keep them forever, which is likely if we are forever having to get a new friend. If it is best for Mark, it is something I will do, but will he be ok on his own?

RIP Spencer xx


----------



## Thistle (10 July 2013)

trouble is you will asking the same question when the next one dies, and the next etc etc. You will never have a ferret free life.


----------



## TheresaW (10 July 2013)

That's what I'm thinking, but on the other hand, they can live up to 10 years apparently, and I think that's a long time to be on his own. Was thinking about trying a rescue to see if we could get one of a similar age to Mark.


----------



## PippiPony (10 July 2013)

Ours lived on his own for several years & was quite happy.


----------



## WelshRuby (10 July 2013)

So sorry for your loss - RIP Spencer.
I lost one of my two and I worried about the one left but he seemed ok as I spent a lot of time with him. He had a cuddly toy at night for company.
I let him see Muffin when he'd passed so he knew.
I just looked on Essex ferret rescue but the oldest one they have is 3.
I wish you were closer to me as I'd have him - I love them.
Anyway, I hope he gets on ok.


----------



## TheresaW (10 July 2013)

Thankyou. I had a look on Essex rescue as well! 

Just feel sorry for the little fella now and want to do what's best for him. He'll get lots of cuddles any way and can chase the cats around the garden.


----------



## WelshRuby (10 July 2013)

This is making me want ferrets again!!!!!!!!!!!!
Would keep my JRT amused.


----------



## midnight mayhem (10 July 2013)

How old is mark? Ferrets can be kept on their own, they'll need extra socialising though and extra bedding in the winter as they keep each other warm through shared body heat. 
 Alternatively you could find mark a mate whom is the same age as him. Wouldn't advice an unnuatured male though as more likely to fight him.


----------



## TheresaW (10 July 2013)

Mark is 6 as well. I phoned a local rescue centre this morning for some advice. She said as he'd been with spencer for so long, he may not wish to bond with another friend, but we wouldn't know without trying. She did say that ferrets do better with company, but he would be ok on his own if that is what he wants. She suggested we take him to hers and let him meet some of hers that are looking for homes and see if he feels happy or not. She has some mature ones that would be better suited to him.


----------



## micki (10 July 2013)

They are a social animal and i don't think they should be left on their own. I was in the same situation when 2 of my first lot died. The one remaining one was ok on her own but i could tell that she was lonely, she just wasn't her normal bubbly self. I went and got another 2 young ones and she perked right up and lived for another couple of years, she was 7 when the other 2 had died, they went within a few months of each other.
If the person you spoke to has some that need rehoming then go and see how he gets on with them or if you really don't want anymore ask if she will take yours on so you don't end up in the same situation again. No human can interact with a ferret the same way that other ferrets can. 
I have known a ferret that was 13 when he died!!


----------



## TheresaW (10 July 2013)

I won't re-home him, he's been a good pet for the last 6 years. (They both were). I just meant they weren't a pet that I would have chosen, or kept myself.  OH wanted them, but over the last few years, it has fallen to me to look after them.  We are going tomorrow evening, and I think we will be coming home with a friend for Mark if he wants one.  If I end up keeping ferrets forever, so be it.  I do love them and their quirkiness, jumping in the pond for a swim when it's really hot, going for walks over the woods then carrying them after 5 minutes because they laid down and refused to walk any further


----------



## russianhorse (14 July 2013)

2 of my old ferret died during the cold snap. We brought Fred in, thinking that his time would nearly be up and gave him the run of the house

Well Fred has now made a huge massive improvement and I'd loving his free roaming . Because he's with us 24/7 he doesn't miss other ferret Company, and infact loves grooming one if my cat, who in turn loves grooming him back

I recently rehomed 2 jills, but Fred was mortified when I introduced them  to him - he really wasn't interested 1 jot lol


----------

